# Frankenstein - Finally Done



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Here is my Moebius Frankenstein monster, finally finished (except for a shot of clear flat or two).
Like many of you, I made some modifications. I shortened the sleeves and legs, turned the feet outward slightly and worked the pants legs to overhang the boots slightly.
The biggest modification is cutting away the floor and showing the joists underneath. Don't know why I did that, but I like the end result.
The kit head was replaced with a resin one I bought at Chiller Theatre just after the kit came out. I know it's of a prior makeup try on Boris Karloff, and didn't make it into the film, but I liked it.
After much soul searching and advice from you all, I decided to go with a greenish hue for the skin instead of opting for a dead flesh or bluish color. To me, the Frankenstein monster always has been green, and that's how I wanted mine.
As I mentioned, I will shoot some clear flat and then he'll finally be done (I started in November 2009). I also have a wooden base and built a plexiglass display case to keep him dust-free.
Now, on to Zorro!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

That's really very nice! I like how you placed some stone work behind Frankie in the open doorway. I couldn't tell exactly what you did there from the photos. Could you elaborate? Also the floor joists look great - a novel idea that just works somehow. It seems you did some modifications to the door ring, maybe put a slide bolt in there? The wood work looks quite nice as well. Well done sir.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice job! I like it. And that seems to be a head I have not seen before. And like MM stated , you could explain what you have done with the stone. Maybe another pic or two.

Terry


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

More light and bigger pictures could make us appreciate more the fine work you've done.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I'll redo photos and post them in the next 24 hours. I'll work to make them lighter as well.
As far as making them larger, how do you do that? This is the first time I've posted photos to the HobbyTalk board. The instructions limited the size, so I reduced them to meet those requirements. 
What else should I do? I don't have my own website to post to, but perhaps I should set one up.
Any ideas would be appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool looking build up Jeff, nice work tweaking the base! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
Many thanks for your comments. I have tried to lighten the photos a bit and make them a bit bigger, as per your requests.
To get the texture on the walls, floor and door, I painted them a base color with Krylon enamel, then did all the highlighting with oils. The studs on the door were a pain until I cut a hole the same size in a piece of scrap styrene and used it as a mask. I wanted to put something in there as a door bolt, and used another piece of scrap plastic; the brackets holding the bolt are ordinary paper staples. 
I had found a high-rez still photo of this scene from the movie, and used it for my inspiration. Although I could have done some additional work, such as fixing the overhang, in the end I decided just to use styrene strips to replicate the pattern on the edge of the door. I realized after I’d glued the door together it was a bit too thick, but felt I could live with it.
The skin tones were the hardest. I put on a base coat of enamel, then used some Freak Flex colors to vary the skin. It was the first time I’ve used that brand of paint, and I admit I liked them a lot.
If memory serves, the head is from Tom Parker. He also sold a different version of the nameplate, but I decided against using it or the kit nameplate. Everyone knows who this guy is.
The stone wall in the open doorway is simply the cardboard cutout that came with the kit. I considered doing something more elaborate, but seeing as I started this kit 16 months ago, I just wanted to get it done.
My next project will be Atlantis’ Zorro repop. I plan to make some changes there, such as repositioning the horse’s legs, adding stuff to the saddle and fixing the reins. I’m also considering replacing Zorro’s sword with his whip.
Let’s just hope it doesn’t take me until August 2012 to finish that one.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Congradulations with finally finishing your kit! 

I'm so frustrated with mine. I've tried to reduce the width of the door and put in a door frame and even hang the door on small hinges. I'm about to start all over with this part.

I'm also so frustrated and sad of the look of the head that came with the kit. I tried modifying the head on my own but I'm a decent painter but not a sculptor. I had a head that looked closer to Boris that came from Posthumous but that head was really from the Bride movie. I've tried to redo the head to get rid of the burn scars and lengthen the head on the brow but I'm not happy with that result too. 

I've been toying with using the alternate make-up head from Tom Parker myself but still, I guess, waiting for someone to sculpt "THE" ultimate head to replace the one that came with the kit.

Anyway, back to you, NTRPRZ, congrats on getting yours done and done so well. I envy you. Michael


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Keep plugging away!!*

Michael
What matters in the end is if you're happy with the results of your work.
IMHO, I'd just put the door in as per the instructions. No one will note the lack of hinges. Even though I put in a door frame, I'd bet it wouldn't match the actual door. It doesn't matter because you'll never be actually opening and closing that door.
As far as the head is concerned, I liked the version I used, even though it wasn't actually used in the film. It looked more like Karloff than the kit head. If you wanted to be more accurate, you always could sand down the large metal clamps on the forehead. It still wouldn't be perfect, but it would be closer.
Just go ahead and do your usual bang-up job, and move on to the next project. I started my Zorro while working on the monster as a change of pace. Now I'll have to start something else (or maybe finish my Nosferatu) while working on Zorro!

Jeff



MJB said:


> Congradulations with finally finishing your kit!
> 
> I'm so frustrated with mine. I've tried to reduce the width of the door and put in a door frame and even hang the door on small hinges. I'm about to start all over with this part.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice build up and paint job! I love that base on the MM.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Coming from someone who's evidently a Frankenstein monster fan, that's quite a compliment. My thanks.

To answer one question I neglected, the "stone" wall behind the monster is simply the cardboard insert that came with the kit. Using it was easier than building on extra floorboards and another wall behind him.



frankiefreak said:


> Very nice build up and paint job! I love that base on the MM.:thumbsup:


----------

